# Vaping and high RBC



## Hooked

One of our forumites has quit vaping on doctor's advice, because of a high red blood cell (RBC) count. Once he quit, his RBC dropped, which suggests that vaping was causing the high RBC. 

I asked Dr. Google and I discovered some relevant information and I was taken to the Mayo Clinic.
The information below has been paraphrased and not quoted directly. 

*Why is an elevated RBC a concern?*
The more red blood cells there are, the thicker the blood. The thicker the blood, the higher the risk of a stroke, heart attack, pulmonary embolism (a blood clot in the lung) and death.

There are multiple causes of RBC, but I am going to mention only the two which could possibly be related to vaping.

*1. Nicotine Dependence*
I am not sure if this is relevant to vaping, since the article refers to smoking. Nicotine in cigarettes causes low levels of oxygen and when that occurs, the RBC rises. 

Does nicotine in e-liquid also cause low levels of oxygen? Anecdotal evidence points to the contrary. I'm sure there are many vapers who would like to comment on whether they are breathing easier now that they are vaping, or not.

*2. Dehydration*
When dehydration occurs, the liquid component (plasma) of the blood decreases and the RBC count increases. We all know that vaping causes dehydration so this definitely seems to be relevant. We really should sip water throughout the day, but do we? Guilty, as charged!

https://www.medicinenet.com/polycythemia_high_red_blood_cell_count/article.htm
https://www.mayoclinic.org/symptoms/high-red-blood-cell-count/basics/causes/sym-20050858

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 9


----------



## Chanelr

Interesting read. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It is the presence of carbon monoxide in the smoke we inhale from cigarettes that causes the low level of oxygen in the blood which leads to an increase in the red blood cells to allow more oxygen to bond to it...
This doesn’t really apply to the E-cigs.... I suggest you read about carbon monoxide intoxication.
The VG prevents the glands secreting saliva from working properly leading to a dry mouth. To say vaping causes dehydration is a little bit pushing it as there is no scientific evidence to that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I find it strange that the forumite's RBC count dropped after quitting. Was that all that was done to try to drop the RBC ? If so it is possible that vaping contributed. If other things were tried ....who knows ? 

I'm pretty sure that researchers like Dr Farsalinos would have checked the RBC of his guinea pigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It is the presence of carbon monoxide in the smoke we inhale from cigarettes that causes the low level of oxygen in the blood which leads to an increase in the red blood cells to allow more oxygen to bond to it...
> This doesn’t really apply to the E-cigs.... I suggest you read about carbon monoxide intoxication.
> The VG prevents the glands secreting saliva from working properly leading to a dry mouth. To say vaping causes dehydration is a little bit pushing it as there is no scientific evidence to that.



In the case of Carbon Monoxide (and in the case of the OP) i think the actual Haemoglobin would give a more acurate account of what is going on. And then one can go further and test for Carboxy Haemoglobin.

When looking at Full Blood Count results (red cells, white cells and platelets) you always need to look at the whole picture. And then take the morphology into account as well. Just saying the RBC is high wont really pass in any worthy scientific study.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Hooked said:


> One of our forumites has quit vaping on doctor's advice, because of a high red blood cell (RBC) count. Once he quit, his RBC dropped, which suggests that vaping was causing the high RBC.
> 
> I asked Dr. Google and I discovered some relevant information and I was taken to the Mayo Clinic.
> The information below has been paraphrased and not quoted directly.
> 
> *Why is an elevated RBC a concern?*
> The more red blood cells there are, the thicker the blood. The thicker the blood, the higher the risk of a stroke, heart attack, pulmonary embolism (a blood clot in the lung) and death.
> 
> There are multiple causes of RBC, but I am going to mention only the two which could possibly be related to vaping.
> 
> *1. Nicotine Dependence*
> I am not sure if this is relevant to vaping, since the article refers to smoking. Nicotine in cigarettes causes low levels of oxygen and when that occurs, the RBC rises.
> 
> Does nicotine in e-liquid also cause low levels of oxygen? Anecdotal evidence points to the contrary. I'm sure there are many vapers who would like to comment on whether they are breathing easier now that they are vaping, or not.
> 
> *2. Dehydration*
> When dehydration occurs, the liquid component (plasma) of the blood decreases and the RBC count increases. We all know that vaping causes dehydration so this definitely seems to be relevant. We really should sip water throughout the day, but do we? Guilty, as charged!
> 
> https://www.medicinenet.com/polycythemia_high_red_blood_cell_count/article.htm
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/symptoms/high-red-blood-cell-count/basics/causes/sym-20050858



Thanks for the info! Are you aware of the symptoms the fellow forumite experienced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Pixstar said:


> Thanks for the info! Are you aware of the symptoms the fellow forumite experienced?



No, @Pixstar, I'm not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Yes! The symptoms are documented and many ex smokers will attest to that:
A much improved sense of smell and taste
A sudden ability to climb stairs without having to stop to catch your breath
No more waking up in the middle of the night with tearing chest pains
And the list goes on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches

i do agree, however, i want to see how much exercise is being done and the sugar/carb intake in diet.
MOST ex smokers, if they vape or just quit all together they may start an excessive program but almost always drop it within the first two years after a medical incident like a heart attack.
as with the high cholesterol, they start eating lots of carbs especially sugars, even though cholesterol is the scape goat it cannot effect you negatively without carbs and sugars.


----------



## Braam Karsten

My advice.... drink a disprin very morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Braam Karsten said:


> My advice.... drink a disprin very morning



You are not the first person iv heard this from, someone once told me half a disprin a day keeps the bad head aches away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Armed

If you have heart related illnesses in the family then you should have half a disprin (blue box) daily.
Most over 40's should be taking this.
But as always discuss with your doctor first, and remember to go for regular check ups, especially as you get older

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

Armed said:


> If you have heart related illnesses in the family then you should have half a disprin (blue box) daily.
> Most over 40's should be taking this.
> But as always discuss with your doctor first, and remember to go for regular check ups, especially as you get older



I not a doctor going person, i get sick and the next day I’m good. Use to stress allot so had headaches allot but i grew the hell up and dont let stress get to me. 

But this disprin a day thing cant be good for say kidneys and liver right? Also wont the body become dependent on it over time and if your old and stop, it would have adverse effects? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

or ecotrin which is basically half an aspirin.
alternatively lots of vitamin K, which means geat your greens, Kale, spanich, garlic etc etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> or ecotrin which is basically half an aspirin.
> alternatively lots of vitamin K, which means geat your greens, Kale, spanich, garlic etc etc



Thanks for the info, started eating allot more greeny stuff two years ago cause of the wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

lesvaches said:


> or ecotrin which is basically half an aspirin.
> alternatively lots of vitamin K, which means geat your greens, Kale, spanich, garlic etc etc


I use to be on ecotein, I started to go to gym and became more active

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

jm10 said:


> You are not the first person iv heard this from, someone once told me half a disprin a day keeps the bad head aches away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The disprin for sure does work as I have had a stroke 28 years ago and the doctors adviced me to drink half a disprin every day to keep my blood thin. Since I quit smoking I can hold my breath for longer periods without hasle. No more chest pains, sleeping without waking up and having the need for a cigarette. Vaping for sure did change my health in a better way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Armed

It's aspirin, which is a blood thinner. It's very well tolerated by kidney/liver. Disprin itself could , in some people,eventually give you an ulcer . They now have ecotrin (which is coated to protect the stomach) and disprin cardio which is dissolved under the tongue (so bypasses the stomach by going directly into your blood stream)
In the long run it will slow down the build up cholesterol in your arteries.
It's amongst the first discovered medicine's. So the usage of it is very well documented.
But like I said. Discuss with a doctor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Armed

Also remember that internet advice are only people's opinions. Never take it as fact.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Armed

Oh and pregnant and breastfeeding mum's and kids under 6 should never ever take aspirin, it could cause a common disease.. I forgot the name ... starts with 'R'... And the disease is possibly life threatening in kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

A lot of you guys are confusing high RBC with clotting disorders. 

Please consult a doctor before taking any medication. This is something that could be life threatening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Adephi said:


> Please consult a doctor before taking any medication.



Thank you for stating what i would think would be obvious but i sometimes forget people actually refer to the internet for medical advice(mind baffles) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

